# Small lakes to fish in North Georgia??



## Jsweber82 (Dec 19, 2013)

Are there any north Georgia locals that could recommend some good small lakes to fish? I am about a 10 minute drive to the most south western point of lake Lanier so I have been going there, but it is just too big of a lake for a jon boat. It gets too choppy and makes traveling the lake difficult (and dangerous). I am looking for a small lake that will allow an outboard under 10HP. Where do my local Georgia natives go?

P.S, I checked the DNR site and did not find any small lakes listed in my county, or those immediately surrounding. Was hoping there were some lakes just not listed by DNR.


----------



## Brine (Dec 19, 2013)

Bear Creek in Jefferson
Cedar Creek in Gillsville
Fort Yargo in Winder
Tribble Mill in Grayson
Varner in Covington
Black Shoals in Conyers
Lathem in Dawsonville
Sandy Creek in Athens
Stone Mountain in Stone Mountain Park
Lake Acworth in Acworth
Carters Re-reg in Chatsworth
Commerce watershed in Commerce

Most of these lakes are electric only. Some allow gas motors under 10hp


----------



## longshot (Dec 19, 2013)

Do you know of any around Augusta that I can get into with a 15hp


----------



## Brine (Dec 20, 2013)

GA state parks are 10hp or less. 

If I lived in Augusta, I would fish Clarks Hill every chance I could.


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 20, 2013)

Do you have to remove your OB if a lake is electric only or just not use it??


----------



## gillhunter (Dec 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336908#p336908 said:


> TNtroller » Today, 14:37[/url]"]Do you have to remove your OB if a lake is electric only or just not use it??


It depends on the lake. On Sandy Creek you can leave your outboard on, but on Bear Creek it has to to be off. Brine's list is pretty complete for the area. You just need to check the rules for each lake before you go.


----------



## longshot (Dec 26, 2013)

I do fish Clarks Hill regulary but I love to fish small lakes and ponds


----------



## SCARNG2011 (Oct 7, 2014)

Good list of lakes guys... is there a thread already started that includes success on these lakes? Pictures, lures used, ect... if not we GA Boys should start one. Zach


----------



## Y_J (Oct 8, 2014)

SCARNG2011 said:


> Good list of lakes guys... is there a thread already started that includes success on these lakes? Pictures, lures used, ect... if not we GA Boys should start one. Zach


I think that would be a great idea. I'm in North West Georgia (Carrollton) But I haven't found much around here. Most are private lakes and ponds. Lake Carroll is relatively small but I've only fished it from the bank and have never caught a fish in there, though I hear there are some good ones. They do allow OB motors also.
Now that I've got the boat I'll be trying some fishing that way.
You do, unfortunately, have to buy a lake permit sticker. Those that live in the city only pays $50, those in the county it's $100. Don't know about those from outside of Carroll County. I think the permit stickers are good for a year. I need to find out more about those two issues though.


----------



## gillhunter (Oct 8, 2014)

There is some sort of fee for every small lake I have fished on in Georgia, but for that you get to fish on waters that are pretty peaceful which is the attraction for me. 

Zach, it seems that most folks on the lakes that I fish most people target LMB or crappie. I don't, so I'll not be much help for those that do. I love fishing for Bluegill. So I use light action spinning rods with 4lb. test. I either use a #8 light wire hook tipped with a cricket or a small jig under a slip bobber rig.


----------



## Brine (Oct 16, 2014)

SCARNG2011 said:


> Good list of lakes guys... is there a thread already started that includes success on these lakes? Pictures, lures used, ect... if not we GA Boys should start one. Zach



I've put up a few fishing reports from years past here, but GON would have alot more if you're trying to learn about the lakes I mentioned.


----------

